# nákup zboží za účelem dalšího prodeje



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
můžete mi pomoct?

Předmět podníkání: koupě zboží za učelem jeho dalšího prodej (kromě zboží vyhr. v přil. 1-3 zák.č.455í91 Sb. o živ.podnikání)

co to znamená?
Diky moc,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Kromě zboží vyhrazeného v příloze 1-3 zákona číslo 455/91 Sbírky (zákonů) o živnostenském podnikání.

Předmětem podnikání je koupě a prodej zboží s výjimkou druhů zboží (asi zbraně, nebezpečné látky apod.), které jsou vyjmenovány v přílohách k zákonu o živnostenském podnikání, jenž má ve Sbírce zákonů (=codice) číslo 455/91.

Je to lepší? 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Hodně lepší, diky moc!


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Hodně lepší, diky moc!


_O hodně lepší_
nebo
_mnohem lepší._



Jana


----------

